# Enterprise Solutions > SAP R/3 Delivering plant in material master

## srinath79

If delivering plant is entered in material master record and even in CMR also then at the sales order level and delivery level from which record (MMR or CMR) the delivering plant is triggered? please give answer as early as possible

----------


## kmkgupta

hi,
it first checks customer master record and then material master.
this is because the system compilation of the sales order from top to bottom,I mean first it checks the customer and then material

----------

